# Where to find Obama HOPE shirt design?



## embfoxvalley (Apr 29, 2008)

I'd like to know where I can get premade plastisol screen prints of famous Obama Hope poster. There's a ton of stuff with that design on Ebay. I figured someone here on the forum might know where to buy them or maybe even knows who makes them. I am interested in the multi colored design and not the black and white design.
Thank you.
Here's the design which I ment:


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I believe its on pro world


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Most of what you see on ebay is counterfeit (or maybe posters). As far as I know, the artist did limited editions of his design in shirts, which sold out quickly.

I remember reading a blog on the artist. i will try to find it and post.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

The following is about the artist, whom has created the "Obey" line as well as this poster:
Shepard Fairey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hopefully it leads you to some answers!


----------



## embfoxvalley (Apr 29, 2008)

I read the article thanks for the info. Bummer, I guess I won't be able to get that design screen printed.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

embfoxvalley said:


> I read the article thanks for the info. Bummer, I guess I won't be able to get that design screen printed.


Trust me, you weren't the first person to think about it. 

Interesting article about the artist here Obey Plagiarist Shepard Fairey


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

splathead said:


> Trust me, you weren't the first person to think about it.
> 
> Interesting article about the artist here Obey Plagiarist Shepard Fairey


I went to the link you added but couldn't figure it out. You are saying that the design can't be used but Pro World has this design on there website. Instead of HOPE it has VICTORY. 

Just wondering.
Katrina


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

veedub3 said:


> I went to the link you added but couldn't figure it out. You are saying that the design can't be used but Pro World has this design on there website. Instead of HOPE it has VICTORY.
> 
> Just wondering.
> Katrina



The transfer on pro world is not the same graphic as the Hope design.

Same photo, different photoshopping.


----------



## guysmalley (Nov 1, 2008)

Personally, why try to sell a concept that was successful months ago? Why not try to do the next design that somebody else will copy. Or if not a designer hire the next fairey?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Splathead,
Thanks, I was assuming that the photo was the issue. Fairey stated in an interview that he got the photo from an internet website, so I just assumed that he did not have the rights to use the photo.

Guysmalley,
One simple reason, supply and demand. If people keep walking in your store asking for this design then why not give it to them. I ordered some from proworld to fill an order of 400 pieces for a group that is going to D.C.

Katrina


----------



## guysmalley (Nov 1, 2008)

True I was looking at it from a designers view point.


----------



## deucedesign (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is an image of my Obama T. oooops, it's Luke Skywalker, The Real True Hope.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

LMAO...I wont even utter a word on the silliness.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm sure that ion the next 4 years there will be many instances where the picture of Obama can be used, both positively or negatively depending on the political mood of the public.


----------

